# Mark's Workshop



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Once again I have to marvel at this guy's work. He is legally blind and we have been corresponding about our woodworking. You've got to see this.

http://www.marksworkshop.com/index.htm

Gary


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Gary,

He is amazing and leaves little excuse for our own self pity and handicaps. I think I better go practice now


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow Gary, Mark does some really nice work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It makes me and my work look like amateurs. It's going to be difficult going back to my lathe.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That work is amazing. It's much better than i have ever dreamed of doing ,and i have my sight. Thank you Mark!


----------



## radioflyer (Dec 21, 2008)

Excellent work, the pride he shows in the work seems almost triumphant...

A great attitude, "this is what *I* can do."


----------



## TAJones (Dec 31, 2008)

Amazing work ....i had an uncle that was totally blind and carved toys for me when I was a child......he knew where everything was in the house, worked in his garden and built an unground cellar including all the wood walls, ceiling stairs and door. I was always amazed at what he was able to do........Mark's work is amazing, but how does he move around in this forum

Tom


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Fantastic even if not legally blind!


----------



## robertheart (Mar 9, 2015)

amazing realiy nice. thanks


----------



## AUSSIE WOOD (Mar 9, 2015)

https://www.leighjigs.com/superjigs.php

https://www.leighjigs.com/isoloc.php

There are too many links to share. I can now share links, yehaa.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Evidently this link has changed? All I see is cars, no woodworking???


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

n'awlins77 said:


> evidently this link has changed? All i see is cars, no woodworking???


+1...?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You can try a .net address.. A marks workshop comes up, but I do not know if this is the
original link....If anyone knows that it is in fact the original linked page, let us know, and we'll change the link posted by Gary (seawolf21)


----------



## Maroslav4 (Feb 11, 2016)

really nice


----------

